# New here so I am posting some video of what I do.



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

Here are a few videos of stuff I machine. Sorry it wont let me post URL links until I have 10 posts.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I will pm you with my email address , and I can post them for you


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome Mike...
junp in...
ask questions..
say hello to others...
make for your 10 posts...
posts your videos...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You're already half way there, Mike. Puns are good...


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep a few witticisms, solecisms and catechisms , then hit us with them vids.


----------



## Kitwn (Oct 14, 2017)

Just delete the www off the front of the URL and you can sneak the links in. Most of us are brainy enough to sort that out.

Kit


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Answer each of the above posts and you have it made, Mike.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Mike! We like to see videos and photos so post often.

David


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Kit
The reason for ten post is to keep spam out of here!
The moderators are brainy enough to catch url’s and delete them if they do not conform to the rules and policies of the Router Forum.


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

Semipro said:


> Kit
> The reason for ten post is to keep spam out of here!
> The moderators are brainy enough to catch url’s and delete them if they do not conform to the rules and policies of the Router Forum.


I completely understand the reason for the rule. I have served as a moderator before and rules are there for a reason. I will probably reach my proper amount of posts on this thread then I will post the videos.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

difalkner said:


> Welcome aboard, Mike! We like to see videos and photos so post often.
> 
> David


Thanks.


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I will pm you with my email address , and I can post them for you


Thanks for the offer I will stick to the rules a couple more posts and I can post them myself.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike.


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

difalkner said:


> Welcome aboard, Mike! We like to see videos and photos so post often.
> 
> David


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

Stick486 said:


> welcome Mike...
> junp in...
> ask questions..
> say hello to others...
> ...


Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

Here you go.
https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Y176lVnBwyQ

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=PgHbGuN-JXc

Here is a video showing my tool holders I built for my machine. I changed from a rack system to a pedestal system I designed and gained 5 more tool positions.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Q24xuU6yGqY


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Vot der,zis is funny,not haha


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

????....sign in to Google?! Mmmm...don't think so.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gundawg said:


> Here you go.
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Y176lVnBwyQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=PgHbGuN-JXc
> ...


sign in to Google?! Mmmm...don't think so.

post on Vimeo....
https://vimeo.com/categories


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Gundawg said:


> Here you go.
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Y176lVnBwyQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=PgHbGuN-JXc
> ...


Those links took me directly to _*my *_posted videos on YouTube. 

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Those links took me directly to _*my *_posted videos on YouTube.
> 
> David


this should get interesting...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

try these:


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

Gundawg said:


> Here you go.
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=Y176lVnBwyQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=PgHbGuN-JXc
> ...


Here is what you meant to post: 

Here you go.










Here is a video showing my tool holders I built for my machine. I changed from a rack system to a pedestal system I designed and gained 5 more tool positions.


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

Sorry was there something wrong with the links? I just copied the info in the title bar of each video it has always worked that way before. I am not here to sell or spam anyone.

Mike


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Those links took me directly to _*my *_posted videos on YouTube.
> 
> David


Me too.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Mike.

Nice machine and I do like that tool changer. Most of the CNC'ers here have hobby machines but we do like to see the developments of these larger machines. It would be nice to have 15 tools available all the time and that would probably take care of 98% of the jobs I do in a year.


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

I showed the videos to show what I do with my router as my business. What I would like to start doing is some more hobby type stuff like nice carved wood projects. The wood working is something I don't know very well. I was looking for a CNC router forum more aimed at that type work so I can learn a few things.

Mike


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Gundawg said:


> Sorry was there something wrong with the links? I just copied the info in the title bar of each video it has always worked that way before. I am not here to sell or spam anyone.
> 
> Mike


I'm honored that my videos were linked! :grin:

David

PS - I like what you showed in your videos. The feed rate is pretty slow on the aluminum; could it be speeded up or is that optimum for the bit and cut?


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

difalkner said:


> I'm honored that my videos were linked! :grin:
> 
> David
> 
> PS - I like what you showed in your videos. The feed rate is pretty slow on the aluminum; could it be speeded up or is that optimum for the bit and cut?


Hold down is the biggest reason I did not feed faster. On the next ones I do I plan to use some dowels to help hold the sheet and I will speed things up then. I just started cutting those parts on the router. That was the first batch so I am still working on my process. Plastic is what I have been machining for years and have that pretty dialed in.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Go thru some of the past threads here on the CNC section. You can also click on the albums of several of the posters to see a variety of work.

Then ask questions and let the fun begin!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I love that tool change system Mike . Great looking machine you have there . I’m hoping to own the 4’-4’ Pro version from cncrouterparts someday. Till then , I’ll just envy you guys


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Mike !



Gary


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gundawg said:


> I showed the videos to show what I do with my router as my business. What I would like to start doing is some more hobby type stuff like nice carved wood projects. The wood working is something I don't know very well. I was looking for a CNC router forum more aimed at that type work so I can learn a few things.
> 
> Mike


I had a guy contact me about 3 weeks ago from Louisiana, I'm in Texas, with a machine around the size of yours wanting to get into the hobby side of CNC work. His CNC only has a 8 station tool changer so you got that beat. I've been working with his daughter helping her understand the design side of craft CNC work.

I guess I can see that flat cut parts might get old after a while and if you have a little down time on your machine you can play. You should be able to turnout some really nice craft items and some great 3D carvings with your machine


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I love that tool change system Mike . Great looking machine you have there . I’m hoping to own the 4’-4’ Pro version from cncrouterparts someday. Till then , I’ll just envy you guys


Thanks the machine came with a 10 position rack system that worked fine for tool changes but it interfered with having a decent dust shoe due to the rack itself being in the way. I saw some other systems out there that used a pedestal type system like the one I built but they were different. The best one I saw was what Thermwood uses but you have to have their collet chucks with a special flange on them. I saw some that guys used PVC pipe to hold the collet chucks. I designed the ones I made and they work great. I have shared the file for those tool holders with people who ask. With the pedestal type holder the dust skirt just goes around everything and there is no interference. Their is a trade off to the pedestals you are limited to a cutter no bigger than 1.5" in diameter. I don't use any cutters that big but if I needed to I could just hand load it and make sure it does not try to do a tool change with that cutter loaded. 

I also wanted more tool positions so when I got rid of the rack I added 5 more, this allows me to keep from swapping out tools when going from plastic machining to aluminum. I could have used a few more positions but that is all I had room for. I will post a video of the original type tool change rack.






Here is the Thermwood style. I did not go this way because I would have to have purchased all new collet chucks with the flange at a cost of $130 each.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks for sharing.. been waiting for you to get past 10 posts. keep them coming..


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

I shot this video yesterday showing the improved dust/chip collection. You can compare this video to the earlier one where I am cutting plastic. When you can pull all the swarf out of the cut your edge finish improves so I gained a better finish as well as less mess. I spend a lot of time vacuuming the scrap off the floor and time is money.

Mike


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Since tool changers are topical at the moment, it may be interesting to all who own a Probotix CNC that they recently teased a photo of a tool changer chuck on their facebook page. When they tease, it usually means they have been working on the idea. No clue as to when/if, but still... 

https://www.facebook.com/probotix/

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Having that tool change is certainly impressive Mike . And I sure like how the software did the nesting , as there’s not a lot of waste there . Looks like your updated vacuum system is doing it’s job too


----------

